
Show HN: Video Scrubber for Instagram - haberdasher
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-scrubber-for-instag/apondjajmejlodhkaenofcicoiiekghf
======
haberdasher
FYI: I made this. One of the best side effects of this extension is that an
HTML5 video download button is now present. Also, because the video element
itself is not hidden behind a transparent div, you can right click the video
and "Save to Google Drive" if you have that extension too.

